# DECCW - reptile ballot



## DEC (Jan 13, 2011)

The Department of Environment, Climate Change and Water (DECCW) is offering a number of reptiles for disposal through a ballot. The following species have been identified for the Department and are advertised as:

1 Diamond Python (Morelia spilota spilota) (juvenile approx 30 cm in length)
1 Eastern Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli) (juvenile approx 30 cm in length)
4 Eastern Snake-Necked Turtles (Chelodina longicollis) (between 15 and 25cm in diameter)
1 Stimson’s Python (Liasis stimsoni)
1 Eastern Bearded Dragon (Pogona barbata)

Every effort has been made to correctly identify these animals. The Department cannot guarantee the identification of an animal offered though the ballot system.

These animals have been seized during recent law enforcement investigations. Some of these animals may have been caught in the wild and their original capture locations are unknown. The return of these animals to the wild is not a responsible conservation option.

The Department recommends that a veterinarian checks all animals received through the ballot system and a reptile hygiene protocol be followed.

If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 9.00 AM Monday 17th January 2011. Registrations received after this time will not be accepted. You can register your interest by either a faxed message to 02 9585 6401 or an emailed message to [email protected]

Phone inquiries will not be accepted.

Your registration must include the following:

1.	the words DECCW BALLOT in the title of your fax or email
2.	your full name
3.	your address
4.	a prioritised list of the animals you would like to register for
5.	your current NSW Animal Keepers’ Licence number authorising the possession of the animals you have registered for
6.	your contact number between 10.30am and 11:00am on Monday 17th January 2011
7.	NOTE: only one individual animal per licensee can be provided

Any registrations that do not include all of the above will be excluded from the ballot. Licences will be checked before the ballot. Expired licences or licensees whose fauna record books we have not received for 2010 will also be excluded from the ballot.


NB: If you are successful in the ballot you must be available to collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 2.00PM and 3.00PM on Tuesday 18th January 2011. If you intend to have someone collect the animals from our office on your behalf they must have permission from you IN WRITING. Verbal permission will not be accepted.

If you are successful:

1.	you will be notified by phone between 10.30am and 11:00am on Monday 17th January 2011;
2.	you must collect the animal from the Department’s Hurstville office between 2.00PM and 3.00PM on Tuesday 18th January 2011. If you are unable to collect your animal during this time it will be forfeited to the next available person; and 
3.	you must bring a hard-shelled lockable container to transport your animal.


----------



## FAY (Jan 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 13, 2011)

bump


----------



## gavgav (Jan 15, 2011)

is it too late to enter


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 15, 2011)

you still can but the Diamond is already mine lol "If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 9.00 AM Monday 17th January 2011."


----------



## gavgav (Jan 15, 2011)

what do they mean by a 
you must bring a hard-shelled lockable container to transport your animal


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 15, 2011)

you just need to take a container like a plastic click clack


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 15, 2011)

Take a pillowslip and a click clack if you get lucky. I did once and have a lovely MD to show for it!


----------



## eamonn (Jan 15, 2011)

The first time i entered it, I also came out with a nice little MD, my favourite snake now


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 15, 2011)

I got 5 Mountain Dragons last time i entered


----------



## Bushman (Jan 16, 2011)

Are you allowed to transfer them to other licenced keepers down the track or is it a condition that you can't?


----------



## pythonmum (Jan 16, 2011)

They are like any other animal in your records - hold for 6 months minimum. I was able to transfer the MD to a scientific license I hold right away and keep it at school, but I got special permission for that.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jan 17, 2011)

I got the Stimson hope its a nice one yahoo


----------



## gavgav (Jan 17, 2011)

Lucky man anyone else got a call yet


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 17, 2011)

anyone else get lucky?

Edit: didnt see the post above as I was already writing mine.


----------



## gavgav (Jan 17, 2011)

dragonboy69 said:


> I got the Stimson hope its a nice one yahoo


Its free so it shouldn't matter


----------



## scorps (Jan 17, 2011)

gavgav said:


> Its free so it shouldn't matter



So because its free hes not allowed to hope its a nice animal? 

Wow didnt know you couldnt get excited anymore if snakes are free...


----------



## gavgav (Jan 17, 2011)

QUOTE=scorps;1866501]So because its free hes not allowed to hope its a nice animal? 

Wow didnt know you couldnt get excited anymore if snakes are free...[/QUOTE]
I didn't say that all I way trying to say is you should be happy no matter what you get 
Well I would be anywayi


----------



## crikey (Jan 17, 2011)

i won the beardie pick it up wednesday so excited

---------- Post added 17-Jan-11 at 12:40 PM ----------

i dont care what color thay are or if thay are nice cause i love reptiles for what thay are not what thay look like


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jan 17, 2011)

so whats wrong with hopeing its a nice one. I do have grand children that do like to handle my snakes so whats wrong with hopeing its nice ie in temperament. Did I say I wont except it because it ugly no so dont put words in my mouths ok. Thanks Scorps


----------



## gavgav (Jan 17, 2011)

Good luck mate hope its what your after and I didn't mean it in a bad way all the best 
Gav


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jan 17, 2011)

ok no probs Gav


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 17, 2011)

I got the diamond so looking forward to tomorrow arvo. Should be good.


----------



## Smithers (Jan 17, 2011)

Congrats  Good onya's for giving them a home.


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jan 17, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> you still can but the Diamond is already mine lol "If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 9.00 AM Monday 17th January 2011."





abnrmal91 said:


> I got the diamond so looking forward to tomorrow arvo. Should be good.


something smells fishy lol na mate enjoy it good on ya


----------



## jinin (Jan 17, 2011)

dragonboy69 said:


> something smells fishy lol na mate enjoy it good on ya



Lol yeah wth?


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 17, 2011)

lol if the department receives an 'annonymous' donation we know who it came from  haha nah good stuff guys wish this kind of stuff happened in SA


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jan 17, 2011)

abnrmal91 said:


> you still can but the Diamond is already mine lol "If you wish to be included in the ballot you must register your interest by 9.00 AM Monday 17th January 2011."





abnrmal91 said:


> I got the diamond so looking forward to tomorrow arvo. Should be good.





rockstar_jones said:


> lol if the department receives an 'annonymous' donation we know who it came from  haha nah good stuff guys wish this kind of stuff happened in SA


hahahaha what receiving annonomous donations lol


----------



## rockstar_jones (Jan 17, 2011)

nah getting free diamond pythons haha


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 18, 2011)

Nothing fishy hear just goodluck. Lol no complaints about getting a free diamond. I don't know why but ICAC seems to have a problem with bribing public departments. I think they are just party poopers it takes all the fun out of it.


----------



## gavgav (Jan 18, 2011)

You guys will have to post up some pictures of the animals you get


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 18, 2011)

Picked the diamond up today it's a bit thin and has got some retained shed so it doesn't look to pritty at the moment but I will take some pics when it's looking better. It didn't mind being handled moving it around this arvo which is always a plus. But it's of to the vet in a couple of days just for a check up.


----------



## Bushman (Jan 18, 2011)

Why wait? Take pics of what he looks like now. It's good for your before and after records.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 18, 2011)

I got a call for a Jungle Carpet Python 












Gave him 30 minutes to settle in then offered him a Adult Mouse and he chomped it down :shock:


----------



## Nik (Jan 18, 2011)

We got the call for the Eastern Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli). Here's a picture.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 18, 2011)

Thats a nice Costal i have to admit 


Nik said:


> We got the call for the Eastern Carpet Python (Morelia spilota mcdowelli). Here's a picture.
> 
> View attachment 182184


----------



## FAY (Jan 18, 2011)

Snakemadness there wasn't any jungles in the ballot.


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 18, 2011)

But i got a call saying i won a Jungle? :lol:


FAY said:


> Snakemadness there wasn't any jungles in the ballot.


----------



## abnrmal91 (Jan 18, 2011)

I will take some pics tomorrow its sitting in its hide after having a feed.


----------



## Nik (Jan 18, 2011)

We're really happy with it, super calm and in good shape.



snakemadness said:


> Thats a nice Costal i have to admit


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jan 18, 2011)

I got the Stimson and my oh my it doesnt like tro be handled atm. But its a nice looking snake. As soon as I took it out of the pillow case to hold it it started swinning like crazy and squirting me with crap lol im thinking its never been handled before so it could possiblly be a female breeder hopeing.So ill take it to the vet for a check up and start to handle it after about a week. Pics to come soon


----------



## Jdsixtyone (Jan 18, 2011)

Same here, its now the most placid snake i have 


Nik said:


> We're really happy with it, super calm and in good shape.


----------



## FAY (Jan 18, 2011)

Dragonboy, get it checked and give it time to settle in. Has been moved around a bit, so probably stressed.


----------



## Jacquie (Jan 18, 2011)

Where does DECC advertise the ballots?


----------



## dragonboy69 (Jan 18, 2011)

on this forum when they have animals available


----------



## Jacquie (Jan 18, 2011)

Ok thanks will have to check in more regularly


----------

